# Mosquito at Victoria Air Maintenance



## VicAir (May 27, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am the webmaster at Victoria Air Maintenance in BC Canada. We are currently restoring a Mosquito in our shop, CF-HML. I want to invite everyone to view our web page at Victoria Air Maintenance Ltd. - Total Repair, Overhaul and Major Rebuild Service


----------



## comiso90 (May 27, 2009)

Very cool!

If you dont love the Mossie... you dont have nads!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2009)

That would be incredible to see flying!


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2009)

Alright, when that flies, I want to get up there to get some shots. Very, very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2009)

Wow, look forward to seeing it finished AND in the air!


----------



## badbear (May 27, 2009)

Wonderful nice to see one being made airworthy again well done lads.BB


----------



## Wily (May 27, 2009)

Cool! Curious - have you changed any of the construction methods in the restoration? Same kind of glues?

Best wishes on this project... wonderful!


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2009)

Fantastic to see! Congratulations on doing a great job there, and please let Eric do the air to air shots when's she's back in the air - you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2009)

I hope you can make it up there Eric.

VicAir, what is the time frame your looking at for completion?


----------



## Messy1 (May 27, 2009)

Mossie is one of my favorites. Been doing some reading, and saw a Heavy Metal epsiode on history channel about the Mosquito this weekend. Cool old plane.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 27, 2009)

Shots of it in the air would be great.


Wheelsup


----------



## Geedee (May 28, 2009)

Beautifull

Oh...and welcom to the site


----------



## VicAir (May 29, 2009)

*www.vicair.net May 2009 Update Click Here!*

Just uploaded some new pics to the web site. Nothing too exciting yet, but keep checking back.


----------

